# Best cleats that don't separate from the turf



## Hired Gun (Oct 18, 2018)

It seams we go through cleats real fast, especially from practicing and playing on turf... The sole separation from the top lining with the dreaded gap full of black rubber pellets.  Practicing 3-4 days a week and games on the weekend take the toll on the boots... We've gone through all Nike's - Tiempos, Vapors, Opus etc.  Need to get a solid cleat that is stitched into the sole I believe.  Any suggestions from mid to high range cleat that is fairly light and effective.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2018)

I hate the commie company Nike but they will warranty their cleats for 2 years if the soles separate from the boot.


----------



## jpeter (Oct 19, 2018)

Ones with reinforcement in the toe box, the glued together ones not as good as the ones with stitching underneath.

Had good luck with the NIKE HYPERVENOM PHANTOMX 3 ACADEMY TF





Also the adidas mundial team turf boots, not as stylist,  kind of old school, bit on the heavier side but they're durable with a nice leather


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 19, 2018)

My beef with the Mundial’s (outside of the weight which you’ve stated) is the lack of ventilation.  If you play in SoCal and end up on a Turf Field in the heat, those shoes are like furnaces.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 19, 2018)

Hired Gun said:


> It seams we go through cleats real fast, especially from practicing and playing on turf... The sole separation from the top lining with the dreaded gap full of black rubber pellets.  Practicing 3-4 days a week and games on the weekend take the toll on the boots... We've gone through all Nike's - Tiempos, Vapors, Opus etc.  Need to get a solid cleat that is stitched into the sole I believe.  Any suggestions from mid to high range cleat that is fairly light and effective.


Personally I wear the Nike TiempoX Legend. Incredibly comfortable (I have flat feet) and have worn well. My daughter wears the Nike Magista ObraX Academy Fit. She trains on turf so being worn 4 days a week. And most games have been played on turf. Therefore up to 5 days a week being used. They show no signs of exterior tearing or separation after 6 months.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 19, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> My beef with the Mundial’s (outside of the weight which you’ve stated) is the lack of ventilation.  If you play in SoCal and end up on a Turf Field in the heat, those shoes are like furnaces.


Side note. Copa's seem to be making a comeback with the younger players. My daughter has a pair for grass and a few of her teammates have them, but not turf. Just grass boots and good ol kangaroo leather, probably illegally obtained.


----------



## Venantsyo (Oct 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> commie company.


Kind of an oxymoron...


----------



## outside! (Oct 19, 2018)

My players have had good luck with New Balance cleats. They are the only somewhat available cleat I know of that comes in wide widths.


----------



## Socalsoccer (Oct 19, 2018)

Look for with AG (artificial grass) cleats. They are usually more reinforced than normal cleats and have a stud pattern that is less aggressive than FG (firm ground) making it safer for them to make quick cuts without getting stuck and twisting something. The turf shoes most kids wear for the artificial grass we play on now are not meant for that type of field but most still wear them see a lot of slipping and sliding in those.  Another option Nike just came out with is MG (multi ground cleats) can be worn on both AG and FG fields. Adidas has also released versions of these in the past usually having rounded shorter studs. Tiempos and Copas are also an option as the studs are rounded and not so aggressive but regular FG tiempos seem to not last very long with extensive play on artificial grass.


----------



## Speed (Oct 19, 2018)

Socalsoccer said:


> Look for with AG (artificial grass) cleats. They are usually more reinforced than normal cleats and have a stud pattern that is less aggressive than FG (firm ground) making it safer for them to make quick cuts without getting stuck and twisting something. The turf shoes most kids wear for the artificial grass we play on now are not meant for that type of field but most still wear them see a lot of slipping and sliding in those.  Another option Nike just came out with is MG (multi ground cleats) can be worn on both AG and FG fields. Adidas has also released versions of these in the past usually having rounded shorter studs. Tiempos and Copas are also an option as the studs are rounded and not so aggressive but regular FG tiempos seem to not last very long with extensive play on artificial grass.


so, are you saying that if you are using firm ground cleats you could possible be more at risk for injury if using those cleats on turf? My daughter only likes copa's (which for some reason I thought were MG....) but based on your response since most of her games and practices are on turf she should not be using those. She is also a creature of habit so getting her out of them might be difficult except the fact that they are falling apart


----------



## Speed (Oct 19, 2018)

widest selection of cleats to try on in OC? please do not recommend soccer loco.....


----------



## Surfref (Oct 19, 2018)

My daughter has been using the top of the line Nike Tiempo (FG and SG) since her senior year in HS and has never had a problem with them.  When she was in college in the southeast her cleats got wet almost every day and she had no problems.  When she came back to So Cal for college she was on arty turf daily and had no problems.  She recently won in a drawing a pair of the newest top of the line Nike Hypervenoms which she really likes.

IMO the reason her cleats hold up so well is that she buys the top of the line and takes good care of them.  She has always had at least two pair and lets the air and dry out between uses by rotating which pair she wears.


----------



## Surfref (Oct 19, 2018)

Speed said:


> so, are you saying that if you are using firm ground cleats you could possible be more at risk for injury if using those cleats on turf? My daughter only likes copa's (which for some reason I thought were MG....) but based on your response since most of her games and practices are on turf she should not be using those. She is also a creature of habit so getting her out of them might be difficult except the fact that they are falling apart


There was a limited study (sorry don’t have a copy or link) done several years ago that found that the longer blade cleats, primarily Adidas, would get stuck in the artificial turf and not release.  This could cause excess strain on the knee causing ACL and MCL injuries especially in females.  Adidas went away from the long blade cleats shortly after the study was released.  I don’t know how valid the study was but I did see a good number of off the ball knee injuries when those long blade cleats were popular.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 19, 2018)

Surfref said:


> There was a limited study (sorry don’t have a copy or link) done several years ago that found that the longer blade cleats, primarily Adidas, would get stuck in the artificial turf and not release.  This could cause excess strain on the knee causing ACL and MCL injuries especially in females.  Adidas went away from the long blade cleats shortly after the study was released.  I don’t know how valid the study was but I did see a good number of off the ball knee injuries when those long blade cleats were popular.


I stopped wearing blades for that reason too. Went to AG's for several years, but they are not as common and quite expensive these days. Decided to go back to turf's and circular studs.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 19, 2018)

Speed said:


> widest selection of cleats to try on in OC? please do not recommend soccer loco.....


Sports Page in Fountain Valley. Large selections, but a bit crazy when you walk in there. 
http://www.sportspagesoccerwarehouse.com/


----------



## espola (Oct 19, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Sports Page in Fountain Valley. Large selections, but a bit crazy when you walk in there.
> http://www.sportspagesoccerwarehouse.com/


We went there between tournament games years ago because our coach knew the owner.  He gave my son a 25% discount on expensive Adidas cleats because he "liked his name".  I was happy about that but then he let some kids who came in a little later have some stuff for free (I think he was sponsoring their club or team).

Their facebook page -- https://www.facebook.com/216417269978/photos/a.297455309978/10152405945709979/?type=1&theater


----------



## Speed (Oct 19, 2018)

Thank you, you are all really helpful, any recommendations for fat feet (think Fred and Wilma Flintstone)..we typically have stayed with adidas because they are generally wider then NIKE.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 19, 2018)

Speed said:


> Thank you, you are all really helpful, any recommendations for fat feet (think Fred and Wilma Flintstone)..we typically have stayed with adidas because they are generally wider then NIKE.


Adidas is known for there wide toe box.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 19, 2018)

espola said:


> We went there between tournament games years ago because our coach knew the owner.  He gave my son a 25% discount on expensive Adidas cleats because he "liked his name".  I was happy about that but then he let some kids who came in a little later have some stuff for free (I think he was sponsoring their club or team).
> 
> Their facebook page -- https://www.facebook.com/216417269978/photos/a.297455309978/10152405945709979/?type=1&theater


The owner Elias is (and I mean this in the most sincere way) a bit of a nut. Once he knows you he certainly will cut the cost of your bill down.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 19, 2018)

Speed said:


> Thank you, you are all really helpful, any recommendations for fat feet (think Fred and Wilma Flintstone)..we typically have stayed with adidas because they are generally wider then NIKE.


If your willing to drive Pro Soccer in Old Town Pasadena it is the best shop I’ve ever been to.
https://prosoccer.com/


----------



## jpeter (Oct 19, 2018)

outside! said:


> My players have had good luck with New Balance cleats. They are the only somewhat available cleat I know of that comes in wide widths.


2nd that.  Our player with the wide feet:
New Balance Tekela 1.0 Pro FG (Wide)

All most like MG (muli-ground) studs works well for the type of turf we have & good on grass also.  Slightly heavier vs Nike hypers but have been durable for far.  The decdicated TF's  like somebody else mentioned have fairly shallow studs and they don't grip great on the crumbly rubber pellet type surfaces.


----------



## futboldad1 (Oct 19, 2018)

Hired Gun said:


> It seams we go through cleats real fast, especially from practicing and playing on turf... The sole separation from the top lining with the dreaded gap full of black rubber pellets.  Practicing 3-4 days a week and games on the weekend take the toll on the boots... We've gone through all Nike's - Tiempos, Vapors, Opus etc.  Need to get a solid cleat that is stitched into the sole I believe.  Any suggestions from mid to high range cleat that is fairly light and effective.


PM sent


----------



## outside! (Oct 19, 2018)

The only problem with this thread is that if anybody finds their perfect pair of cleats they better buy a few pair, because they will be made with a completely different material and possibly fit different with the next product update cycle.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 19, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> The owner Elias is (and I mean this in the most sincere way) a bit of a nut. Once he knows you he certainly will cut the cost of your bill down.


Dam E this is like the third post we’ve agreed on something. You change tactics.


----------



## Mystery Train (Oct 19, 2018)

outside! said:


> The only problem with this thread is that if anybody finds their perfect pair of cleats they better buy a few pair, because they will be made with a completely different material and possibly fit different with the next product update cycle.


One reason my kid likes the old school Roo leather Adidas copas or the Nike Tiempo


Speed said:


> any recommendations for fat feet (think Fred and Wilma Flintstone)..we typically have stayed with adidas because they are generally wider then NIKE.


The kangaroo leather copas do stretch out, so pretty good for wide feet after you break them in.  My kid has those Flintstones dogs too, and swears by the copas.


----------



## Hired Gun (Oct 19, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Sports Page in Fountain Valley. Large selections, but a bit crazy when you walk in there.
> http://www.sportspagesoccerwarehouse.com/





LASTMAN14 said:


> Sports Page in Fountain Valley. Large selections, but a bit crazy when you walk in there.
> http://www.sportspagesoccerwarehouse.com/


Got the Opus there separating will send back to Nike - $200 boot with a discount, DD likes them but on lighter side, has had older top line Tiempos did some separation- boots lasted twice as long playing on grass...all good info.


----------



## Speed (Oct 19, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> One reason my kid likes the old school Roo leather Adidas copas or the Nike Tiempo
> 
> The kangaroo leather copas do stretch out, so pretty good for wide feet after you break them in.  My kid has those Flintstones dogs too, and swears by the copas.


She loves the copas thats her tried and true shoe....trying to identify the source of knee pain....2 years ago and now one knee is very bad. Last year knees were good. The difference is that 2 years ago and now we are primarily playing on turf....last year alot of grass.  She's had a hx of severe Osgood Schlatter and we are addressing the medical side. But......Wondering if the copas are not the best shoe for the turf hence the change (and for us they don't seem to wear well on the turf).  I wonder if they grab pretty well into the turf and then she's tweaking her knee??


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 19, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> The owner Elias is (and I mean this in the most sincere way) a bit of a nut. Once he knows you he certainly will cut the cost of your bill down.


Just tell him your a cyclist and he will tell the story how he crashed his bike.


----------



## Surfref (Oct 19, 2018)

Speed said:


> Thank you, you are all really helpful, any recommendations for fat feet (think Fred and Wilma Flintstone)..we typically have stayed with adidas because they are generally wider then NIKE.


New Balance. You can get them in different widths.  Outside’s DD wears them and he would know where to get them.


----------



## Surfref (Oct 19, 2018)

Speed said:


> She loves the copas thats her tried and true shoe....trying to identify the source of knee pain....2 years ago and now one knee is very bad. Last year knees were good. The difference is that 2 years ago and now we are primarily playing on turf....last year alot of grass.  She's had a hx of severe Osgood Schlatter and we are addressing the medical side. But......Wondering if the copas are not the best shoe for the turf hence the change (and for us they don't seem to wear well on the turf).  I wonder if they grab pretty well into the turf and then she's tweaking her knee??


Copa’s are horrible for the feet.  My DD was having some ankle problems so our doc referred us to a podiatrist.  He made her two pair (normal shoes and cleats) of custom orthotics (covered by insurance) and her problems went away.  He had her bring her cleats in (Adidas) and told us to throw them away and use Nike or Puma and the top of the line.  He mentioned that the Copa’s are horrible for the feet and 70’s shoe technology.

Try custom orthotics or a good insert.  I use a Spence Total Support ($30 on Amazon) insoles the referee running shoes I use on arty turf.


----------



## soccermama213 (Oct 20, 2018)

My daughter has the same issue with Nike cleats but refuses to change. She is a forward who drags her toe. Nike has refused to fix any cleats we have sent back stating that it’s from the dragging. Even ones that came apart less than 60 days from purchase. (Soccer warehouse replaced for me anyway) Her current pair - Magusta Ondas have lasted over 6 months. Tiempos did well too. hyper venoms were crap and gave major blisters. She’s going to college with adidas next year so she’s going to have to switch


----------



## Mystery Train (Oct 20, 2018)

Speed said:


> She loves the copas thats her tried and true shoe....trying to identify the source of knee pain....2 years ago and now one knee is very bad. Last year knees were good. The difference is that 2 years ago and now we are primarily playing on turf....last year alot of grass.  She's had a hx of severe Osgood Schlatter and we are addressing the medical side. But......Wondering if the copas are not the best shoe for the turf hence the change (and for us they don't seem to wear well on the turf).  I wonder if they grab pretty well into the turf and then she's tweaking her knee??


As noted by surfref the Copa insoles aren’t great,  my daughter does use custom heel inserts.


----------



## outside! (Oct 20, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> One reason my kid likes the old school Roo leather Adidas copas or the Nike Tiempo
> 
> The kangaroo leather copas do stretch out, so pretty good for wide feet after you break them in.  My kid has those Flintstones dogs too, and swears by the copas.


Tiempos used to fit DD at one time, then they completely changed the last and they got narrow. Before that, DD killed a two pair of Tiempos in less than a month. The Copas lasted less than three months. For truly wide feet, New Balance is the only option we know of .


----------



## outside! (Oct 20, 2018)

Surfref said:


> New Balance. You can get them in different widths.  Outside’s DD wears them and he would know where to get them.


Soccerloco carries New Balance. We also order them online from various websites.


----------



## Surfref (Oct 21, 2018)

soccermama213 said:


> My daughter has the same issue with Nike cleats but refuses to change. She is a forward who drags her toe. Nike has refused to fix any cleats we have sent back stating that it’s from the dragging. Even ones that came apart less than 60 days from purchase. (Soccer warehouse replaced for me anyway) Her current pair - Magusta Ondas have lasted over 6 months. Tiempos did well too. hyper venoms were crap and gave major blisters. She’s going to college with adidas next year so she’s going to have to switch


Just because a college has Adidas sponsorship doesn’t mean she has to change her brand of cleats.  It just means she will not get her cleats for free as part of the uniform package.  My daughter’s college had Puma as their sponsor and she got the free pair of Pumas, her pick of model, in soft ground and would use those on days when the practice field was really wet and muddy after a rain storm rolled through.  She had three other pair (we paid for) that she wore, top of the line Nike Tiempo in FG and SG for games and practices on dryer fields.  She said the Pumas were okay and similar to the Tiempos but she used those as her mud cleats.  She was in South Carolina where they get a lot more rain than So Cal.


----------



## Surfref (Oct 21, 2018)

jpeter said:


> 2nd that.  Our player with the wide feet:
> New Balance Tekela 1.0 Pro FG (Wide)
> 
> All most like MG (muli-ground) studs works well for the type of turf we have & good on grass also.  Slightly heavier vs Nike hypers but have been durable for far.  The decdicated TF's  like somebody else mentioned have fairly shallow studs and they don't grip great on the crumbly rubber pellet type surfaces.


Those are some nice looking cleats.  If they are as good as their running shoes, they have to be good and hold up well.  I use New Balance as my 1/2 and full marathon training shoes and Brooks as my race day shoes.  Love NB shoes.


----------



## Red Devils United (Oct 24, 2018)

Hired Gun said:


> It seams we go through cleats real fast, especially from practicing and playing on turf... The sole separation from the top lining with the dreaded gap full of black rubber pellets.  Practicing 3-4 days a week and games on the weekend take the toll on the boots... We've gone through all Nike's - Tiempos, Vapors, Opus etc.  Need to get a solid cleat that is stitched into the sole I believe.  Any suggestions from mid to high range cleat that is fairly light and effective.


We've always worn the Nike Mercurial indoor shoes and had no problems. We just make sure we bang them out thoroughly after we play so the pellets don't stay stuck in between the sole. They're lightweight and comfortable as well. I actually just bought another pair for the indoor season. Heads up that soccerloco have a huge sale on right now so I got 40% off. I think the sale ends today though. Just a heads up.


----------



## oh canada (Oct 25, 2018)

A good shoe repair guy/girl can stitch the plastic sole to the synthetic/leather upper.  Stitching will last as long as you need.  Nike and Adidas youth soccer cleats are both junk.  Not sure NB are much better.  Companies think that parents don't want to spend much on cleats their kids will outgrow in a year.  So, you get a lot of cheap plastic in the shoe and laces that don't even stay tied.  But not sure i've seen a kid that wears anything other than those 3 cleats, so we're all kinda stuck.


----------



## espola (Oct 25, 2018)

oh canada said:


> A good shoe repair guy/girl can stitch the plastic sole to the synthetic/leather upper.  Stitching will last as long as you need.  Nike and Adidas youth soccer cleats are both junk.  Not sure NB are much better.  Companies think that parents don't want to spend much on cleats their kids will outgrow in a year.  So, you get a lot of cheap plastic in the shoe and laces that don't even stay tied.  But not sure i've seen a kid that wears anything other than those 3 cleats, so we're all kinda stuck.


What can a shoe manufacturer do to help keep the laces tied?


----------



## outside! (Oct 25, 2018)

espola said:


> What can a shoe manufacturer do to help keep the laces tied?


Supply better laces. Some laces stay tied better than others.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 25, 2018)

espola said:


> What can a shoe manufacturer do to help keep the laces tied?


Velcro!


----------



## espola (Oct 25, 2018)

outside! said:


> Supply better laces. Some laces stay tied better than others.


Supply better laces?  I thought  you had something, but I guess it was just a rant.

BTW, double knots always stay tied.


----------



## outside! (Oct 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Supply better laces?  I thought  you had something, but I guess it was just a rant.
> 
> BTW, double knots always stay tied.


So you have never noticed that some laces stay tied better than others? I did a little research and it turns out New Balance offers "bubble laces" that are designed to stay tied, but they do not apparently come with their cleats.

I prefer the 1 1/2 knot over the double knot. It stays tied very well, but is easy to untie. One of the dads showed it to me back when I was coaching rec.


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 25, 2018)

espola said:


> What can a shoe manufacturer do to help keep the laces tied?


Most people don't know how to properly tie their shoes. Sounds funny but it is true. Hell I was tying my shoes wrong well into my 40s. Saw someone talk about it somewhere and checked it out. Suddenly my shoes stayed tied. At the same time I was watching my DD ALWAYS tying her shoes during games. Had her switch the way she tied her shoes and now there is no issue.


----------



## focomoso (Oct 25, 2018)

Desert Hound said:


> Most people don't know how to properly tie their shoes. Sounds funny but it is true. Hell I was tying my shoes wrong well into my 40s. Saw someone talk about it somewhere and checked it out. Suddenly my shoes stayed tied. At the same time I was watching my DD ALWAYS tying her shoes during games. Had her switch the way she tied her shoes and now there is no issue.


https://www.ted.com/talks/terry_moore_how_to_tie_your_shoes?language=en


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 25, 2018)

focomoso said:


> https://www.ted.com/talks/terry_moore_how_to_tie_your_shoes?language=en


Bingo. That is not the video I saw, but basically the same thing. Once I tied my shoes the proper way basically zero issues. Once my DD learned how to, suddenly she wasn't tying her shoes on the field every 10 minutes. And with the correct way you don't need to tie a double knot.


----------

